# Retirement Visa's



## retiredusn

Before anyone married to a non-Thai wife thinks about retirement in Thailand be sure you know the rules, THERE ARE NONE. The Thai gov. just as of 1 Sept 2007 changed the rules without warning to anyone. You must have two bank accounts with 800,000bt in it for 3months or a pension letter showing at least 65,000bt earnings *EACH*TO BE ABLE TO RECEIVE the OA retirement visa once again each non-thai husband/wife must show 800,000bt in a thai bank account for 3 months or 65,000bt pension letter EACH. The rules may change tomorrow, but these are the current rules as of Sept1,2007. May be 3million tomorrow If you want a nice low blood pressure place to retire look elsewhere.....................Jim


----------



## synthia

I met someone the other day who has a Thai wife and children and says he still is having problems as the rules are changing every year.


----------



## oddball

I am sorry to inform you that i have communication from Thaivisa and the latest on ANY visa is , changes to visas are escalating at a rapid rate these days . The forums are full of expats trying to decypher what they mean and which office or border to get it straight , Thai customs men , not so much the ladies , have a bad habit of re-writing the rules dependant on the way there temperament happens to be on any given day .The consensus seems to be "We do not need you here " "Have a nice day " Colin


----------



## chicowoodduck

As with everything else going on (currency, cost of living, the enconomy concerns), the Thai visa "jump through these hoops" requirements are in a state of flux and will sort themselves out in due time, although if they continue to raise the bank deposit requirement, those of us on a fixed income will sooner than later be squeezed out.  The one saving grace in my case (see below) is that fact that you can combine an income certificate with a Thai bank deposit account to meet the 800,000 Baht threshold.......at least for today!

To me the whole A-O visa thing is better than a soap opera and I never look forward to meeting any of the characters in person, if I can help it. 

Thai Royal Embassy note:
At the end of the one-year stay, the alien who wishes to extend his/her stay must submit a request to the Immigration Bureau with the documented evidence of money transfer /or a deposit account in the Kingdom /or an income certificate at the amount of no less than 800,000 Baht /or an income certificate plus a deposit account at the total amount of no less than 800,000Baht a year.


----------

